

Ask HN: Anyone want to take over the ZenDesk C# API wrapper? - eneifert

It&#x27;s been a great couple of years and I have enjoyed working on this project, but I just haven&#x27;t been able to give the time this project requires. There are still a lot of active users out there so if you happen to be one of them or are just a good c# developer who would like to take this project over, then let me know.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;eneifert&#x2F;ZendeskApi_v2
======
captn3m0
I see that you already have 25 contributors, so you might wanna try filing an
issue asking for someone to take over. A very good advice I've gotten is to
grant commit access to anyone who files a PR that gets merged[0].

The best person to take over is probably in this list[1].

[0]: [http://felixge.de/2013/03/11/the-pull-request-
hack.html](http://felixge.de/2013/03/11/the-pull-request-hack.html)

[1]:
[https://github.com/eneifert/ZendeskApi_v2/graphs/contributor...](https://github.com/eneifert/ZendeskApi_v2/graphs/contributors)

------
czechdeveloper
What is expected workload?

~~~
eneifert
Usually I spent about 4-6 hours a month on it, sometimes less. Add new
features would be however much time you wanted to spend.

